# Beardie eggs about to hatch?



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Have been incubating beardie eggs, in an incubator (not home made) now for about 60 days. A few of them collapsed within the first week-10days but the rest seem fine. have been keeping an eye on the rmaining eggs to make sure thay dont dry out but dont get wet. 

Within the last week one egg as started to ooze a liquid and then started to collapse which we thought may have been the start of the hatching process. However after about a week it has collpased by about half but no baby. 

Questions:-
1. How long from oozing do they normally take to hatch?
2. Is it possible that this egg has failed at this late stage.

We have about another 12 eggs from the same clutch which havent shown any signs of starting to hatch but which havent started to collapse either.

Thanks


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Shine a torch on them you should be able to see them in there would say that the on that collapsed ater a week will not form. The one that started uzing a week ago i would emagine that this is now gone mate. Im no expert of dragon eggs and im sure someone will correct me if im wrong
pete


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Sort of what we was thinking. The early ones we have given up on but with the others going for so long and then for them to fail would be a disappointment to the kids. Eldest has tried the torch thing on the later clutch and she is convinced she can see a shadow in them. Ah well, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Rolandslf (Nov 2, 2010)

I have Beardie Eggs hatching right now.
They were incubated at a temp. of 28,5C and a humidity of 70%.
They took 60 days to start hatching.

The one that was oozing is a goner by the sounds of things.
The eggs should dimple slightly a couple of days before hatching, although none of mine did.

There was also no oozing prior to hatching.

Check the eggs every 24 hours or so from now on.

Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

i can understand what the pont is of breeding these anymore there is way way to many on the market atm and you will be hard pushed to even give them away!!


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

UPDATE

Two have hatched today :2thumb:


----------



## Rolandslf (Nov 2, 2010)

Smart1 - Breeding depends on a few factors.

1) Where abouts in the world you are - There is a very viable market where I live.
2) Reasons for keeping Reptiles - I do not keep or breed for Financial Gain, I do so for love of the hobby and to get specific or if possible new Morphs, what I do not need I either give away or sell at a very low cost just to cover food of raising the babies up to the point of parting.
3) I also breed to enrich the lives of others and to get them interested in Reptiles and the conservation thereof.

I sincerely hope that I have not caused offence, but you did ask what was the point of breeding Beardies, and I voiced my reasons.

MikeJ - Proof is in the picture Buddy.


----------



## python s (Nov 7, 2010)

MikeJ said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Two have hatched today :2thumb:


piks or it didnt happen :whistling2:


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

python s said:


> piks or it didnt happen :whistling2:


 9 eggs have hatched. They are currently still in the incubator and therefore not able to get any decent piccies. Putting them in the "nursery" at weekend so will take pics then.


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry about the quality, will get better ones soon


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rolandslf said:


> Smart1 - Breeding depends on a few factors.
> 
> 1) Where abouts in the world you are - There is a very viable market where I live.
> 2) Reasons for keeping Reptiles - I do not keep or breed for Financial Gain, I do so for love of the hobby and to get specific or if possible new Morphs, what I do not need I either give away or sell at a very low cost just to cover food of raising the babies up to the point of parting.
> ...


my point was that there are so many dragons out there people carnt give them away ... so what will happen if people keep producing eggs and hatching even more out when there is already far to many out there .. cats and dogs get nutered for this very reason


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Updated pic


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

I said I'd post some today. Here they are settling into their new home


----------



## Rolandslf (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, Baby Beardies are a lot of work, trust me, I have 21 that are 3 weeks old now and a second clutch should start piupping this coming weekend.


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Rolandslf said:


> Thanks for the pics, Baby Beardies are a lot of work, trust me, I have 21 that are 3 weeks old now and a second clutch should start piupping this coming weekend.


We have 10 at present and another 19 eggs do in about 2 weeks time. They are hard work but the kids are really enjoying looking after them. It will also come in good practice for my eldest daughter who is hoping to go off to University next September to study zoology. Bearded dragon breeder looks good on her personal statement...lol


----------



## kalbie (Apr 19, 2010)

they have some nice colours! nice beardies:2thumb:


----------

